#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Process Design Engineer (Chemical Engineer)searching for a job

## rajeshgiet

Dear friends 



I am a chemical engineer and looking for a job change as my present job is in a very lowest known field and even low paid field.I am attaching my resume for your kind reference and consideration.

Regards
M.V.S.RajeshSee More: Process Design Engineer (Chemical Engineer)searching for a job

----------


## rajeshgiet

Sr. process engineer in water field. Desperately striving to get an entry into oil and gas field. Have just been looking for an entry into the field which is becoming very tough with prior oil and gas experience. Need any suggestion or help please. Attaching my CV.

----------


## l.janicijevic

HE NETWORK CONNECTS TOP SELLERS (REFINERIES) IN THE WORLD DIRECTLY WITH THE BUYERS AND 
FACILITATORS SUBSCRIBED IN OUR WEBSITE: IT MEANS THAT ALL SUBSCRIBERS WILL RECEIVE MONTHLY OFFERS FROM EACH REFINERY. 
IN ADDITION TO THAT, EVERY REGISTERED PERSON IN THE WEBSITE CAN MAKE MONEY BY BEING PART OF THE AFFILIATE PROGRAM.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## l.janicijevic

HE NETWORK CONNECTS TOP SELLERS (REFINERIES) IN THE WORLD DIRECTLY WITH THE BUYERS AND 
FACILITATORS SUBSCRIBED IN OUR WEBSITE: IT MEANS THAT ALL SUBSCRIBERS WILL RECEIVE MONTHLY OFFERS FROM EACH REFINERY. 
IN ADDITION TO THAT, EVERY REGISTERED PERSON IN THE WEBSITE CAN MAKE MONEY BY BEING PART OF THE AFFILIATE PROGRAM.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## larissasn

Getting a domain moniker of our own is an requisite character of owning a charge online. Anyway, nowadays most of the popular sphere names are either already registered or owned on some other business. This means that you beggary to contemplate up of original realm names to get noticed on the internet. This can now be a challenging fetish to do. How in the world, the bright side to this is that most of the discipline names that were already registered could be enduring expired. It could be because the circle may cause closed down or the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  owner of the domain standing may make changed his website. These domain names may at the moment be available to you. In grouping to either daybook or restart a ******* style you miss to come after the actuality steps. While registering a lands name you requisite to remember that you are registering it only for a ***** of time. It could be a year or 10 years, but not with a view a lifetime. For that, it would be lapse to put about that you own the realm name. All the lands names dire to be renewed or re-registered upon expiry. A area name goes into an expired reputation during 40 days after it expires. This station changes to the redemption age if the proprietor of the territory celebrity does not replace the domain name in 40 days. During this period all of the owner's dope is erased like they had not in any way owned the domain name. This leaves the bailiwick moniker unfastened to buyers. The incontrovertible **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  broadway after the redemption period is called the locked period. This is inveterately a period of 5 days. On the 5th day, the star is officially dropped from the ICANN database and the department is up in favour of traffic again. Territory auctions avoid people who are looking out seeing that outstanding area names. Divers bailiwick names are sold to province auction companies representing this purpose.

----------

